# Americans Straying in Known Dangerous Countries,....



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I believe anyone can make a honest mistake and stray into a foreign country.

That being said it's my belief that some of these people find it exciting to go right up to the border of countries that are known to be dangerous places.

Did anyone see the video that was played right after Sarah Shourd and her two companions were picked up by the Iranians? You know, the one where they were "Dancing like Egyptians" while they were in a stone hut right on the Iranian border. (such a group of daring 30 year olds! :icon_smile_wink

Well I think the Swiss, who represent U.S. interests in Iran, should have played that video every single time they went to visit the three of them in the Iranian prision where they were being held.

I have noticed that the media isn't playing that video now are they? (Rhetorical question):icon_pale:

And after all they put the U.S. State Department through, not to mention the heart ache they put their families through, Ms. Shourd was flown out of Iran on a Leer Jet,....

How about the case last year of the American reporters who were warned *not to go up to the North Korean border.*

I'm sick of hearing about people who have been raised in the relative privledge of a North American upbringing finding out that there are places on this earth that don't think these kinds of actions are daring or funny.

I'm happy that all have since been released but they all should have to pay back the U.S. government for the cost of securing their release.

None of them are heros they're just plain dumb,...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

+1. And you express it well. But I'm not sure about your first line...



127.72 MHz said:


> I believe anyone can make a honest mistake and stray into a foreign country.


Really? I've done a lot of straying in my time because I'm easily confused, but _straying into a foreign country_, ah, don't think so.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> +1. And you express it well. But I'm not sure about your first line...
> 
> Really? I've done a lot of straying in my time because I'm easily confused, but _straying into a foreign country_, ah, don't think so.


Once while driving back from college I did accidentally cross the Mason-Dixon line. Let me assure you, I won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^

Very good!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

harvey_birdman said:


> Once while driving back from college I did accidentally cross the Mason-Dixon line. Let me assure you, I won't be making that mistake again.


We're glad to hear it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> We're glad to hear it.


I hear the distant thunder-hum,
Maryland!
The Old Line bugle, fife, and drum,
Maryland!
She is not dead, nor deaf, nor dumb-
*Huzza! She spurns the Northern scum!*
She breathes! She burns! She'll come! She'll come!
Maryland! My Maryland!

Morons who sail around the world unprepared deserve the same!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Agree!

Well put *127.72 MHz*

And likewise *WouldaShoulda*

"Morons who sail around the world unprepared deserve the same!!"

This might also go, by the look of your Avatar, for those who take 
"... a three hour tour, 
A three hour tour...."​


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those who voluntarily twist the tiger's tail, should expect to feel his teeth. Why are we as a Nation, so quick to rush in and pull such fool's cookies from the fire(!)? Should a few be allowed to suffer their consequences, others would be less inclined to repeat their experience!


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Those who voluntarily twist the tiger's tail, should expect to feel his teeth. Why are we as a Nation, so quick to rush in and pull such fool's cookies from the fire(!)? Should a few be allowed to suffer their consequences, others would be less inclined to repeat their experience!


Who the Sam Hill goes hiking on the border of Iran!!!??? I think they had an agenda and they knew what they were getting into.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

dks202 said:


> *Who the Sam Hill *goes hiking on the border of Iran!!!??? I think they had an agenda and they knew what they were getting into.


Am responding only so I can comment on your use of _who the Sam Hill_, a phrase I've only heard once before, c. '55, when my great and beautiful Aunt Jenny used it. Didn't understand it then, don't now. But thanks for the memories.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

harvey_birdman said:


> Once while driving back from college I did accidentally cross the Mason-Dixon line. Let me assure you, I won't be making that mistake again.


I did the same thing once. Got as far as Ohio before I came to my senses and headed back South.

Cruiser


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm always surprised when people elect to go to the 3rd world without duress.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11317441


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I believe that we need a national conversation. (not that I believe for one second that it will happen knowing that we now live in a society where personal responsibility is almost unknown)

I'm old enough to remember some very effective T.V. ads that were shown to warn and highly dicourage young people from going to foreign countries and using illegal drugs. As I recall they were filmed in black and white and an eastern block style prison was shown. They played the sound of a large steel door slamming and then the commentator said, "If you get cought for drugs over there you're in for the hassle of your life."


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

The U.S seems full of people, and not just young ones, who have never been in any sort of dangerous neighborhood or situation. They take warnings as just "the propaganda of old repressed (probably white) men". And they apparently believe that they can talktalktalk in a caring sharing open loving etc. manner and will just be let go, probably with a bouquet or two. After all, the Iranian authorities, North Korean army, etc. are "human beings just like us"....aren't they?

And no matter what the State Dept. might want to _not _do, people like that have families, who have Congressmen, who want to get on TV, and who vote on State's budget.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

It is also caused by the most profound ignorance of the rest of the world; a complete lack of comprehension that other countries might be different to the community in which one lives.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Chouan said:


> It is also caused by the most profound ignorance of the rest of the world; a complete lack of comprehension that other countries might be different to the community in which one lives.


This is universal, Chouan. I've taken a number of tours with Aussies, English, French, etc. who *just cannot believe*! that US groceries don't stock Vegemite, Grunting-on-Potty marmalade, etc., or that we don't wear some item of Euro clothing. But that's innocent enough: when you have people old enough to know better just blithely waltzing around dangerous frontiers( and non-US folks have been kidnapped in these countries too) you have to wonder about the "intellectual age" of the so-called adults who were responsible for their education


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

*"You have to wonder about the "intellectual age" of the so-called adults who were responsible for their education."*

This is spot on!

I further believe that the United States saw it's zenith from about 1965-1970. Since that time we have continued a downward slide in every measureable statistic. (K-12 education being the most profound)

Over the past 35 years we have created a vast class of under educated people who know little to nothing of the world around them let alone of sacrafice and hard work to achieve one's goals. Sarah Shourd and her cohorts are examples of whom I speak.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> *"You have to wonder about the "intellectual age" of the so-called adults who were responsible for their education."*
> 
> This is spot on!
> 
> ...


It's not necessary to get generational about this. There have ALWAYS been idiots around. The difference is twofold:

1. The population of the US '65-70 was about 200 million. There are over 300 million people here now. That means proportionally there are 50% more idiots than there used to be.
2. The instantaneous and national nature of our news cycle allows the idiotic actions of a few to be broadcast to everyone.

Combined together, it might appear that there are more idiots than there used to be, but it's an illusion. The same percentage of people are just as stupid as they've always been.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Well I agree and disagree harvey.

I am incomplete agreement in that there have always been, and always will be, idiots around. Following your premise that should mean that proportionally there are no more or less than there used to be.

I disagree in that I believe that it is, at least somewhat, generational. And it has to do with the overall dumbing down of our populace as a whole. (Again my opinion) And I believe there are more idiots, proportionally, for lack of education then there used to be.

What's not necessary is for you to be sensitive seeing as how your reply shows your ability think critically and express yourself. Critical thought being number one in my book for the sign of an educated individual.

Post script, I can't take credit for the quote *"You have to wonder about the "intellectual age" of the so-called adults who were responsible for their education."*
I was quoting "phypowr" although I do agree with his quote.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> +1. And you express it well. But I'm not sure about your first line...
> 
> Really? I've done a lot of straying in my time because I'm easily confused, but _straying into a foreign country_, ah, don't think so.


 I did it, I accidentally crossed from the German Alps into the Austrian Alps, in my defence, mountains all look the same when they are covered in snow and our officer had the map.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

harvey_birdman said:


> Once while driving back from college I did accidentally cross the Mason-Dixon line. Let me assure you, I won't be making that mistake again.


Hurrah! Hurrah! we bring the jubilee![4]
Hurrah! Hurrah! the flag that makes you free!
So we sang the chorus from Atlanta to the sea
While we were marching through Georgia.

yeah, we crossed it on purpose!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not sure that it is anything to do with their educators, but then I'm biased!!!!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

phyrpowr said:


> This is universal, Chouan. I've taken a number of tours with Aussies, English, French, etc. who *just cannot believe*! that US groceries don't stock Vegemite, Grunting-on-Potty marmalade, etc., or that we don't wear some item of Euro clothing. But that's innocent enough: when you have people old enough to know better just blithely waltzing around dangerous frontiers( and non-US folks have been kidnapped in these countries too) you have to wonder about the "intellectual age" of the so-called adults who were responsible for their education


I quite agree, I wasn't suggesting that that kind of ignorance is restricted to Americans. I had to convince one of my 18 year old female students that hitch-hiking around South America, by herself, may notr be a good idea. She couldn't see why I thought it a bad idea.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chouan said:


> I quite agree, I wasn't suggesting that that kind of ignorance is restricted to Americans. I had to convince one of my 18 year old female students that hitch-hiking around South America, by herself, may notr be a good idea. She couldn't see why I thought it a bad idea.


The niavate of the young and sheltered who think that notions of danger and bad people are just inventions thought up to keep people from discovering how truly wonderful everyone is, that our enemies are just misunderstood as a result of the propaganda of the military industrial complex.

I listend to some out of town friends talking about a restauarant that served food from countries with bad reps, e.g. Iran, etc. The huband mentioned this and his wife expressed her delight in how progressive it all was.

I am so proud that I was able to interalize my own views for hospitality's sake.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeahhh... I don't get it. Why in the world, if you want to go "backpacking" somewhere, would you choose the eastern Iraq border last year? And oh, wow... you got lost and were arrested by Iranians? Well how was I supposed to know that big bad Iran was there?

Geez... next Christmas, Ms. Shourd will say that she wants to go Christmas caroling in Pyongyang.

Idiot.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Wildblue said:


> Yeahhh... I don't get it. Why in the world, if you want to go "backpacking" somewhere, would you choose the eastern Iraq border last year? And oh, wow... you got lost and were arrested by Iranians? Well how was I supposed to know that big bad Iran was there?
> 
> Geez... next Christmas, Ms. Shourd will say that she wants to go Christmas caroling in Pyongyang.
> 
> Idiot.


Wildblue, I won't go into it at length here, but there are so many people below, say, 50, who've been able to talktalktalktalk/whinewhinewhinewhine long enough that parents, teachers, etc. have just gone "Okay" and let them off that they think it works with, e.g., border guards and security police. For all I know, they thought that they could drop the big bomb, "*Daddy's lawyer", *and just walk right out.

It's sort of like people who decide to ride out hurricanes on the coast: it'll _probably _be all right, but....it sure ain't the brightest idea anyone ever had


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Totally in agreement with you there, buddy.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ In complete agreenment with you Phyrpowr and Wildblue.
But to me the larger issue has nothing to do with the pure stupidity of Sarah Shourd. (even though I don't think enough can be said about just how stupid Ms. Shourd and her moron friends are!)

The larger issue to me is a media and a society at large that refuses to hold half wits like Sarah Shourd accountable. I'm not talking about prision time. Although I do believe that Ms. Shourd and her knuckle head friends should have to *pay back every cent* for the time and effort to secure their release.

And they *all *should have to do public service ads going into depth about how stupid they were while the video they made "Walking like Egyptians" inside a stone hut on the Irianian border plays in the background.

While being flown out of the country in a unmarked Leer Jet Ms. Shourd should have been shunned by the entire crew and been made to watch that ignorant video they made,....


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

The other people who should be facing punitive bills for being rescued are those irresponsible idiots the single-handed yacht people.


----------

